# An already married FBI employee goes rogue and marries a terrorist



## Kerf (Apr 22, 2017)

*Rogue FBI employee married ISIS terrorist she investigated - CNNPolitics.com*




> An FBI translator with a top-secret security clearance traveled to Syria in 2014 and married a key ISIS operative she had been assigned to investigate, CNN has learned.
> The rogue employee, Daniela Greene, lied to the FBI about where she was going and warned her new husband he was under investigation, according to federal court records.
> 
> 
> ...



This is obviously an extreme case and this woman betrayed a lot more people than just her poor husband, but it does go to show that sometimes there really isn't any rhyme or reason in an affair.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Kerf said:


> *Rogue FBI employee married ISIS terrorist she investigated - CNNPolitics.com*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No great loss, hope they didn't have kids though. Well reading more she pretty much got away with it.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

She has a Hero Worship complex.

To us, her interpretation of what a "Hero" is, remains murky and unfocused.

She is yet another women who goes for and has a thing for "bad" men. 

The men who charge comfortably into the darkness. It is dark to our eyes and in our view. But home to "these" types of men.

She too is comfortable in the darkness.

Just sayin'


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

SunCMars said:


> She has a Hero Worship complex.
> 
> To us, her interpretation of what a "Hero" is, remains murky and unfocused.
> 
> ...


Women like assertive men. Some women only care about the assertiveness not necessarily what they are assertive about.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

sokillme said:


> Women like assertive men. Some women only care about the assertiveness not necessarily what they are assertive about.


...or a "badass" man. Then when the actually realize that badass can actually be bad, they cry and complain about how horrible their husband is. But, that's what they wished for and wanted and got. They have no one else to blame.


----------



## Kobold (Dec 5, 2015)

It's funny you brought this story up on TAM, cause when I read it this morning the first thought that went through my head was how just about everybody here(myself included) would have rolled their eyes at somebody starting a thread claiming to be a US soldier whose FBI wife had abandoned them for a gangsta rapper/ISIS terrorist and yet somehow here we all are.

I do have to wonder what with the WH and the FBI/CIA having their little war of attrition, if maybe POTUS had anything to do with this story finally being leaked to the press, perhaps to get back at Comey. This is humiliating for the FBI, not only do they have an employee going rogue and joining the enemy in what amounts to a Lifetime movie script come to life, but there's also the collusion between the DOJ and the FBI in sweeping all of this under the rug these past few years. I'm sure if it was just some guy who worked at Denny's who had committed treason and given state secrets to a terrorist organization he would get a little two year slap on the wrist as well.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

The depth of this woman's stupidity is just mind blowing.

But she's paying a high price. I can't fathom what made her think she'd have a good life over there.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Kobold said:


> It's funny you brought this story up on TAM, cause when I read it this morning the first thought that went through my head was how just about everybody here(myself included) would have rolled their eyes at somebody starting a thread claiming to be a US soldier whose FBI wife had abandoned them for a gangsta rapper/ISIS terrorist and yet somehow here we all are.
> 
> I do have to wonder what with the WH and the FBI/CIA having their little war of attrition, if maybe POTUS had anything to do with this story finally being leaked to the press, perhaps to get back at Comey. This is humiliating for the FBI, not only do they have an employee going rogue and joining the enemy in what amounts to a Lifetime movie script come to life, but there's also the collusion between the DOJ and the FBI in sweeping all of this under the rug these past few years. I'm sure if it was just some guy who worked at Denny's who had committed treason and given state secrets to a terrorist organization he would get a little two year slap on the wrist as well.


Minimum five years in prison and a fine of at least ten thousand dollars.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Doesn't really jive with "fidelity, bravery, and integrity", does it?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

GusPolinski said:


> Doesn't really jive with "fidelity, bravery, and integrity", does it?


More like Frivolous Brainwashed Idiot.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

lifeistooshort said:


> The depth of this woman's stupidity is just mind blowing.
> 
> But she's paying a high price. I can't fathom what made her think she'd have a good life over there.


She pleaded guilty to making false statements involving international terrorism and was sentenced to two years in federal prison. She was released last summer.

Not that high. They even hide her face. Can't remember one spy who had their face hid by the media. Wonder why that is?

Bet her husband is trying to R with her. >


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

She's just like one of those women you read about who write love letters to mass-murderers in prison. They just love the bad boy, don't they?

I also do not understand why she deserves to have her face hidden. Fortunately Google Images has a number of photos of her where her face is visible.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Should have saved us some tax money and just sent her back to her new husband. 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Tatsuhiko said:


> She's just like one of those women you read about who write love letters to mass-murderers in prison. They just love the bad boy, don't they?
> 
> I also do not understand why she deserves to have her face hidden. Fortunately Google Images has a number of photos of her where her face is visible.


Really I don't see one.


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

sokillme said:


> Really I don't see one.


I spoke too soon. You're right--I cannot find one with a clear photo of her face.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Her husband was an American soldier by the way. Talk about sleeping with the enemy. 

I fully expect to see her and her husband on a couch somewhere being interviewed by Megan Kelly or some other tabloid news magazine anchor in a month or two. Her in tears and him holding her hand. :banghead:


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

sokillme said:


> Bet her husband is trying to R with her. >


Which Husband? She has two! >


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

sokillme said:


> Women like assertive men. Some women only care about the assertiveness not necessarily what they are assertive about.


Assertiveness and danger, since she had clearance she would have had all the information gathered on him including childhood, psychological profiles etc. If your personality is that way inclined this is like in depth stalking but with clearance say to get past someone's privated facebook page and read their messages in real time!

She'll probably marry a beta provider, then cheat on him once in a while with a bad boy


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Perhaps he was a charming psychopath? 

For example, Ted Bundy was described by women who knew him as charismatic and handsome.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

DayOne said:


> Which Husband? She has two! >


The one who didn't have a physical bomb dropped on him, only an emotional one.


----------



## Kivlor (Oct 27, 2015)

This reminds me of another story...

Swiss prison guard runs away with rapist inmate

"The guard, identified as Angela Magdici, is believed to have carried out the prison break of Hassan Kiko late on Monday night, while her night-shift colleague slept.

The colleague raised the alarm early on Tuesday after Ms Magdici vanished without waking her. Swiss authorities confirmed an escape from Zürich’s Limmattal prison but declined to comment further, saying they were pursuing “various investigative steps”.

Ms Magdici’s jilted husband told a Swiss tabloid the two had vanished with his black BMW X1 station wagon and were, he believed, on the road to the prisoner’s native Syria."

I don't think many folks here at TAM would've believed this story either, if the H came asking for help. 

We were better off with the Patriarchy folks. Far better off.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

Could also be Stockholm syndrome. We don't know how stable the people the FBI sends on these missions are. It's possible she was a good agent because she was half crazy. I'm not an apologist but I also am not unrealistic enough to believe that the FBI wouldn't exploit her weaknesses if they had the chance. Maybe she was more expendable? IDK going into the belly of the beast like that is pretty crazy to start with


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

the female double standard is alive and well.

If a man spy did this he would be executed. 

women teacher don't get any where near the punishment that male teachers get for molesting underage persons. why would this be any different.


----------



## Kivlor (Oct 27, 2015)

TheTruthHurts said:


> Could also be Stockholm syndrome. We don't know how stable the people the FBI sends on these missions are. It's possible she was a good agent because she was half crazy. I'm not an apologist but I also am not unrealistic enough to believe that the FBI wouldn't exploit her weaknesses if they had the chance. Maybe she was more expendable? IDK going into the belly of the beast like that is pretty crazy to start with
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not Stockholm Syndrome. She wasn't kidnapped and she wasn't sent there. She studied the guy, fell in love with her image of him, then fled the country to try and find him and marry him. She lied to the FBI about where she was going, and why she was leaving. She thought she was going to start some beautiful new life with a strong, manly murderer.

The fact that she only got 2 years is an affront to justice. What she did was treasonous, and she should be stripped of citizenship, and dropped back in Syria.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Kivlor said:


> We were better off with the Patriarchy folks. Far better off.


Seems to me that these women embraced a pretty hard-core patriarchy. The kind where you get set on fire for showing an ankle.



chillymorn69 said:


> women teacher don't get any where near the punishment that male teachers get for molesting underage persons. why would this be any different.


A large part of that is the fact that men (half of your average jury) can't decide what we think about that sort of thing. Read the comments to any news article about these female teacher/male student incidents: most of the guys are effectively high-fiving the kid.



Kivlor said:


> The fact that she only got 2 years is an affront to justice. What she did was treasonous, and she should be stripped of citizenship, and dropped back in Syria.


Absolutely agree. The fact that it didn't happen means that they cut some kind of deal for the intel she could offer, the FBI was embarrassed and covered it up, or most likely both.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

chillymorn69 said:


> the female double standard is alive and well.
> 
> If a man spy did this he would be executed.
> 
> women teacher don't get any where near the punishment that male teachers get for molesting underage persons. why would this be any different.


They would at least show his face. Really I don't get it, why is the media protecting her?


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

lifeistooshort said:


> The depth of this woman's stupidity is just mind blowing.
> 
> But she's paying a high price. I can't fathom what made her think she'd have a good life over there.


Especially considering that she is already 38 years old and with her profession, should have had much more than general knowledge of the lifestyle of ISIS culture.


----------



## Kivlor (Oct 27, 2015)

GTdad said:


> *Seems to me that these women embraced a pretty hard-core patriarchy. The kind where you get set on fire for showing an ankle.*


Yup. Feminism was a giant **** test by women. And western men failed the test, because they caved. That's why you see said women defending these monsters en-masse at feminist marches. They want to be dominated. Every time they get out in their ***** hats, and run around doing crazy stuff, it's a **** test for the men in their lives. 

"I dare you to stop me daddy!" 

And daddy just lets it go.


----------



## Kivlor (Oct 27, 2015)

sokillme said:


> They would at least show his face. Really I don't get it, why is the media protecting her?


She's a woman. And an immigrant. And she sided with the Muslims over her own people. 

She hits 3 protected classes in the media's eyes. She can't be sacrificed and must be protected. Plus, she left her US Soldier Husband for the enemy, so she gets extra "you-go-girl!" points.

Additionally, the FBI wants this to be buried.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

Her new marriage didn't last long, I wonder why...?! Prison better than the new husband, well that says a lot actually. 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

Kivlor said:


> Not Stockholm Syndrome. She wasn't kidnapped and she wasn't sent there. She studied the guy, fell in love with her image of him, then fled the country to try and find him and marry him. She lied to the FBI about where she was going, and why she was leaving. She thought she was going to start some beautiful new life with a strong, manly murderer.
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that she only got 2 years is an affront to justice. What she did was treasonous, and she should be stripped of citizenship, and dropped back in Syria.




Well I didn't have any facts and didn't bother to read it so there's that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Hmm, I have a completely different take on this.

She was still spying -- as his wife.

Out of patriotism she embedded herself in that man's life and was willing to go to prison for a couple of years as "cover" for her spying.

Her original marriage was to provide enticement for the terrorist to steal away a US army man's wife.

Nicely played!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

michzz said:


> Hmm, I have a completely different take on this.
> 
> She was still spying -- as his wife.
> 
> ...


I was wondering about this too. The fact that they don't show her face means that someone is protecting something and that could be the work that she was/is doing.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

michzz said:


> Hmm, I have a completely different take on this.
> 
> She was still spying -- as his wife.
> 
> ...


That would be quite the twist. Sadly I have read one to many threads to know that lots of people behave like this. So many women leave their good decent husbands for men who are garbage but "exciting!"

It is at this point where I will preempt the egalitarian replies and say that men suck too.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

What strikes me as odd is that within a month she was talking to people about it being a mistake and she wanted out. So it seems that whatever drove her to do what she did dissipated pretty quickly.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Kivlor said:


> Not Stockholm Syndrome. She wasn't kidnapped and she wasn't sent there. *She studied the guy, fell in love with her image of him*, then fled the country to try and find him and marry him. She lied to the FBI about where she was going, and why she was leaving. She thought she was going to start some beautiful new life with a strong, manly murderer.
> 
> The fact that she only got 2 years is an affront to justice. What she did was treasonous, and she should be stripped of citizenship, and dropped back in Syria.


This is the scary part. Her job was to study the guy. There's no plausible way she didn't already know the guy was a murderer. He's been in ISIS propaganda videos holding severed heads for crying out loud. It's not like she just met the guy in a bar and he smooth-talked her.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> I was wondering about this too. The fact that they don't show her face means that someone is protecting something and that could be the work that she was/is doing.


They're probably trying to protect her family. Somebody going that deep undercover isn't going to chuck it all after a month. That's something you'd be in for the long con.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Fozzy said:


> They're probably trying to protect her family. Somebody going that deep undercover isn't going to chuck it all after a month. That's something you'd be in for the long con.


With ISIS a woman pulling a long con would most likely find herself in a horrible situation, and unable to continue the con pretty quickly. 

If you look at how ISIS has been operating, they have been enticing gullible girls with on-line relationships. These girls travel there and marry their on-line suitor, who then “owns her”. They trade the girls between them as they are then sex slaves. The marriage is not a legitimate marriage of any kind.

It would be almost impossible for any woman to carry out a long con in ISIS because she has no idea who she will end up with and if she will even be allowed to talk to anyone besides the men who use her. It’s a completely different world.

Fox news tried to interview her. She said that she cannot talk because it puts her family in danger.

I did read that she got the light sentence partially because she is still helping the FBI. 

We have no idea what is really going on her. It could be as simple as it stated in the news. Or it could all be smoke and mirrors.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> What strikes me as odd is that within a month she was talking to people about it being a mistake and she wanted out. So it seems that whatever drove her to do what she did dissipated pretty quickly.


I know what "got" to her. What mesmerized her.

It is best left said, unspoken.

Think truth serum.....chemically extrapolate. 

Tis' the Aunty-Cousin of Truth be Said.
..........................................................................
I just rang the Red Queens bell. Gotta go.

Or it's off me Head.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

SunCMars said:


> I know what "got" to her. What mesmerized her.
> 
> It is best left said, unspoken.
> 
> ...


Are...are you the Riddler?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> With ISIS a woman pulling a long con would most likely find herself in a horrible situation, and unable to continue the con pretty quickly.
> 
> If you look at how ISIS has been operating, they have been enticing gullible girls with on-line relationships. These girls travel there and marry their on-line suitor, who then “owns her”. They trade the girls between them as they are then sex slaves. The marriage is not a legitimate marriage of any kind.
> 
> ...


Yup to all of that. That's what makes me think this was not some intelligence gathering play. Too much at stake if (when) it goes south. For an agent with a military husband and a family--I don't think the FBI would risk anything like that.

Also, I may be wrong about this, but I don't think the FBI normally does intelligence ops outside the US borders--that would be more of a CIA thing.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Does anyone remember the story about the infamous spy named Mata Hari?

Fascinating stuff.

Sorry for the threadjack for historical context.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Whew!

I am now in the hole that I dug. And from whence I still can escape.

The Saturnine men have been dragged to a place unseen by a [now dead] Red Dog.
.......................................................................................................................
I hide from the form that comes in a wave.

For it can capture, not just me, but all who a Faraday cage head-piece, not don. 

As they command, All shall obey.
......................................................................................................................

Oh, Ladies...fear not me. 

Oh Yes! Fear my words that spell thy future.

The wave will again enslave you. God made you from a rib of a man.

Lesser gods who loose the wave shall make you press against their selfish ribs. 

By your form and the selfish lust of men, you are doomed. Science is your enemy.

You shall be had. Of this, I promise.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

By my posting this.....

I seal our fate.

Once in the mind....soon in place.

I am a knowing catalyst, a fire starter. 

It is done........

I am so sorry....


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Fozzy said:


> Are...are you the Riddler?


In flesh..


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Fozzy said:


> Are...are you the Riddler?


For all those who care. One person has outed me.

Please PM Blondilocks 

She knows.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

michzz said:


> Hmm, I have a completely different take on this.
> 
> She was still spying -- as his wife.
> 
> ...


I read where once they were a couple she told him he was being spied on. I don't think she married him for some sort of spying benefit. She fell in love with a "bad boy" then later regretted it. 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kivlor (Oct 27, 2015)

Fozzy said:


> Yup to all of that. That's what makes me think this was not some intelligence gathering play. Too much at stake if (when) it goes south. For an agent with a military husband and a family--I don't think the FBI would risk anything like that.
> 
> Also, I may be wrong about this, but I don't think the FBI normally does intelligence ops outside the US borders--that would be more of a CIA thing.


Yeah, this definitely would have fallen into the CIA's territory. I don't see any reason to pretend that she was a FBI plant on a mission, when all evidence points differently. If that were the case, she wouldn't have been charged at all, and she'd have just been brought back quietly. No one would have known. Cops aren't held liable for committing crimes when they are committing them in order to apprehend a wanted man.

She's a foreigner who naturalized, and then betrayed her nation in order to support a traitor to her country of origin. She's the worst kind of scum, if this is the case, because she didn't even betray her new nation for her old, but rather betrayed both for an invader and common enemy.


----------



## Popcorn2015 (Sep 10, 2015)

Kivlor said:


> And an immigrant.


Being an immigrant from Europe doesn't count as a protected class in anyone's book.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Kivlor said:


> This reminds me of another story...
> 
> Swiss prison guard runs away with rapist inmate
> 
> ...


Her husbands sense of loss must be heartbreaking and I really feel sorry for him.
The BMW is a beautiful vehicle.


----------



## Kivlor (Oct 27, 2015)

Popcorn2015 said:


> Being an immigrant from Europe doesn't count as a protected class in anyone's book.


It does if you ran off to your Muslim lover in ISIS. 

But if she were just a German immigrant, I think you'd be right.


----------



## Kivlor (Oct 27, 2015)

Andy1001 said:


> Her husbands sense of loss must be heartbreaking and I really feel sorry for him.
> The BMW is a beautiful vehicle.


Meh. Good example of why you shouldn't own expensive items that can be easily moved. But I do feel for him losing his car. Hope he gets it back, since she's now been arrested in Italy.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

michzz said:


> Hmm, I have a completely different take on this.
> 
> She was still spying -- as his wife.
> 
> ...





sokillme said:


> That would be quite the twist. Sadly I have read one to many threads to know that lots of people behave like this. So many women leave their good decent husbands for men who are garbage but "exciting!"
> 
> It is at this point where I will preempt the egalitarian replies and say that men suck too.





TX-SC said:


> I read where once they were a couple she told him he was being spied on. I don't think she married him for some sort of spying benefit. She fell in love with a "bad boy" then later regretted it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


I wrote what I did with my tongue firmly planted in cheek! :grin2:


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

The post's take is a little less PC :grin2:


----------



## becareful2 (Jul 8, 2016)

I would have given her 5 years for betraying her country and another 5 years for sheer stupidity with no early parole for good behavior.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> What strikes me as odd is that within a month she was talking to people about it being a mistake and she wanted out. So it seems that whatever drove her to do what she did dissipated pretty quickly.


She's living life in a war zone. She wouldn't have been free. She would have been asked to cover up when she goes out. No interaction with any men what so ever, only hanging out with other wives who might have not spoken english or german. Also having to covert. You never know if she also might have witnessed a murder or two.

Life isn't a romanticized ideal in war zones, it's harsh. She got her wake call, unfortunately for her she probably lost her husband and family out of foolishness.


----------



## Kerf (Apr 22, 2017)

sokillme said:


> The post's take is a little less PC :grin2:





> In a message relayed by his stepmother, cuckolded hubby Matthew Greene declined to comment beyond saying that his relationship with Daniela “is over.”
> 
> But his brother’s wife said Daniela was remarkably rude during their only contact about 10 years ago, when Renee Greene offered in vain to pay for Daniela and Matthew to visit.
> 
> ...




Good to know she was always a *peach*.Glad her first husband is done with her.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

BobSimmons said:


> She's living life in a war zone. She wouldn't have been free. She would have been asked to cover up when she goes out. No interaction with any men what so ever, only hanging out with other wives who might have not spoken english or german. Also having to covert. You never know if she also might have witnessed a murder or two.
> 
> Life isn't a romanticized ideal in war zones, it's harsh. She got her wake call, unfortunately for her she probably lost her husband and family out of foolishness.


She didn't lose them, she didn't want them, she abandoned them. To late to want them afterwards.


----------

